# Mouse buttons crashes on KDE



## JirkaRCK (Sep 16, 2016)

Good afternoon,

I am using FreeBSD 10.2 as my second desktop operating system and I have found some mouse problem in KDE4. Everything works ok after boot, but in several minutes (sometimes in 5 minutes after boot, sometimes it works well for several hours and it crashes after that) mouse buttons crash. I don't think it is a hardware or driver problem, because sometimes it is "crashing slowly". In the first time, I can't click for example on Chromium tabs and on desktop icons, after that, I can't click on anything. I'm sure it is just a cursor issue. System isn't freezed. I can use keyboard and continue at work by TAB, ENTER, etc...  The problem is maybe connected with Chromium bug, but I am not sure, because I use FreeBSD mainly for web browsing.

Is there anyone else who uses BSD as a desktop OS with KDE and who has found problem like this?

My rc.conf:


```
hostname="freeBSD.localhost"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
ifconfig_re0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
sshd_enable="YES"
dumpdev="AUTO"
fuse_enable="YES"
pf_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
kdm4_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
```


----------



## xibo (Oct 15, 2016)

hello

I can reproduce this with FreeBSD10-STABLE build from mid september and 11-RELEASE. Over here, the mouse clicks do work only in either applications or the kde panel, but not in both at the same time. I can make the mouse work on the whole desktop again by right-clicking on whatever has the mouse working, but once something else is clicked after that only the window that received the click will be able to use the mouse (until it is right clicked again).


----------

